# Anfängerin  checkt die Ausrüstung



## Jamiewolf (5. August 2010)

Hi meine Angelpartnerin ist nun ca. 50 Jahre und hat folgende Ausrüstung sich zugelegt.

rolle 1
braidspin 40
Schnurfassung 290m/0,25mm
Übersetzung 5,0:1
Aluminium Spule, Composite Gehäuse
7 Präzisionslager

rolle 2
balzer magna-mx black 435
4 bearings system
3 präzisonskugellager plus 1 nadellager
quick stop system
übersetzung 5,1:1
Schnurfassung 200m/0,25 oder 140m/0,30

rute 1
dam teleskoprute speedcast 40 
carbon
3,30 m länge
wurfgewicht 20-40g

rute 2
steckrute
pt international nordsee killer 2852
2,85 länge
wurfgewicht bis 120 gr
pt international nordsee killer 2852
gewicht 430 gr
section 2



Sie heist Doris und möchte nun gerne von Euch wissen, ob das okay ist oder ob Sie was verbessern  sollte. Doris kann nicht so gut auswerfen da Sie Ihren Arm schonen muss, deswegen hat Sie sich extra beraten lassen.

Sie möchte so wie ich eher an die Forellenseen gehen oder auf kleinere Fische gehen wir Hornhecht.

Aber wir nehmen auch gerne Tipps an, was Sie noch alles mit Ihrer Ausrüstung fangen kann.

Ich mache das hier, weil meine Angelpartnerin soviel im Internet unterwegs ist. :vik: Vielen Dank schon mal an alle.... #6

auf jedenfall ist sie schon mal besser als ich ausgerüstet....


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2010)

*AW: Anfängerin  checkt die Ausrüstung*

Hi Malte,
wo hat sie sich denn beraten lassen und mit welchen Begründungen wurde ihr diese Ausrüstung empfohlen? Das wäre nett zu hören. Ich hatte keines der Geräte in der Hand (manche sind auch im Netz schwer zu finden...), dennoch meine Meinung dazu:
Mit der DAM Teleskoprute und der Balzer Rolle sollte sie recht gut auf Forellen, Barsche und Hornhechte angeln können. Die Rolle ist zwar ein wenig groß geraten, aber so schlimm ist das nicht. Ich würde zwei Schnüre aufspulen lassen, eine 0,22er für Forellen und Barsche und eine 0,28er oder 0,30er für Hornhecht und Co. Lasst Euch das im Laden passend machen mit Unterfütterung, sonst braucht Ihr so viel Schnur. Dann ist sie für die genannten Fischarten gut ausgerüstet.

Bei der zweiten Rute bin ich etwas unsicher, warum ihr die empfohlen wurde. Für Forellen, Hornhechte und andere "kleine Fische" definitiv nicht geeignet, da zu kräftig. Sie kann damit auf Heringe angeln mit Paternoster und Heringsblei, oder auf Aal mit einere stabilen Grundmontage. Bei ruhigem Wetter kann sie damit auch mal vom Strand oder von der Mole aus ihr Glück auf Plattfisch versuchen, aber das ist nichts für jemanden, der seinen Arm schonen muss, da sollte man mit Schmackes auswerfen und hat einiges an Gewicht an der Angel. Am leichtesten wäre vielleicht eine Posenmontage auf Makrelen, das ginge auch noch. Die WFT-Rolle ist dafür ganz oK, für Plattfisch-angelei etwas zu klein würde ich sagen. Lasst Euch eine stabile 0,35er Schnur aufspulen, dann seid Ihr meiner Meinung nach für die beschriebenen Szenarien gewappnet.

Wenn Ihr Fragen zu den Angelmethoden oder -plätzen rund um Hvide Sande habt (da sollte es doch hingehen, oder?), sehen wir uns im HS-Thread wieder 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## heuki1983 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Anfängerin  checkt die Ausrüstung*

Oh ja, ne 120 Gr. Rute für Forellen ....

Das is wirklich bisschen arg viel , da wird Sie kein Spass mit haben am Forellensee ...

Gruß


----------



## Jamiewolf (8. August 2010)

*AW: Anfängerin  checkt die Ausrüstung*

klasse danke wir melden uns


----------

